# Window Returns



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> You guys up North have do deal with alot more crap. Mainly temp extremes. Thus j-beads for sweating windows,I guess?
> 
> We have 90 outside and 70 inside. The glass has condensation but the aluminum frame the drywall butts to seems to stay dry and I rarely if ever see any staining on the drywall.:whistling
> 
> What happens up North if no bead is used????


Up around these parts I wouldn't recommend not using beads around windows....
I mean, its been done. But it will never last. It will just get way too cold during winter. Condensation will build up around the window and the drywall will get damp.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

In central bc, we use either tear away or 1/2 vinyl j around the windows, and square bead. We have not had a call back yet. We must consider that our insulation and house building is a bit different up here. We do charge extra for every window return...


----------

